# How to import Nav Map?



## Theo (Sep 29, 2020)

So I imported my 2016 TTS from the UK to Cyprus and when I press my Nav button now it shows my location as really zoomed out and listed as offroad.

I tried to search my country through the car but Cyprus was not listed. How do I import my Country and get to have the Nav Maps? Tia


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can download any eligible maps directly from Audi.
A UK car is entitled to upto 6 updates from the point of delivery.

You wont be able upload maps past that point..and you get to select the region you want. So you can do just your part of the world, or much wider region if needed.


----------



## Theo (Sep 29, 2020)

So can I do it online through Audi's website or do I need to get in touch with my local Audi dealer?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Theo said:


> So can I do it online through Audi's website or do I need to get in touch with my local Audi dealer?


If it was a UK car which was less than 3 years old in the UK you would be able to do it through the website. If it was more than 3 years old you would officially need to talk to a dealer to renew the deal. I can't comment on whether the car being in Cyprus makes it easier or more difficult. A number of people have said they have done it themselves. Some retrofitters say they can retrofit the updates either by taking your car to them or remotely by you plugging a laptop into the OBD2 port and them taking control of your laptop.

As it's more than 3 years old i think that means you either speak to your dealer, try and do it yourself or speak to one of the retrofitters and see if you being in Cyprus is a problem.

DIY options https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2002729 sorry I don't understand a word of what they are talking about so can't comment further.

Remote install people to try: Ryan at North East VAG adaptions or Alex at VW retrofit. Not used either myself so not recommending, just passing on contact details from other threads.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You've probably got the UK or UK / Europe maps installed on your car. which won't include Cyprus. Go to https://my.audi.com/ and login then under Service scroll down to Map Updates and look for the Turkey, Greece, Cyprus download. You will only be able to get the 2019 update, unless you pay for the most recent version, but that's better than nothing.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

I don't know if VW and Audi use the same maps but if so, there is a chance you may be out of luck. I had a UK Golf GTI that I bought new and exported to Cyprus. I didn't spec the nav as when I checked (although this was in 2014) the list of countries covered didn't include Cyprus.

Hopefully they've either added them or the map sources are different.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

GnasherTTRS said:


> I don't know if VW and Audi use the same maps but if so, there is a chance you may be out of luck. I had a UK Golf GTI that I bought new and exported to Cyprus. I didn't spec the nav as when I checked (although this was in 2014) the list of countries covered didn't include Cyprus.
> 
> Hopefully they've either added them or the map sources are different.


Yep, VW Golf maps are essentially 100% identical and compatible with the Audi TT ones.

That VW Golf site is where you get your maps from on an "hacked" TT system after your 3 years of free updates have expired. Meanwhile Golf owners get lifetime free maps - go figure?!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it's compensation for having to driving around in a PoS golf... [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Theo (Sep 29, 2020)

ZephyR2 said:


> You've probably got the UK or UK / Europe maps installed on your car. which won't include Cyprus. Go to https://my.audi.com/ and login then under Service scroll down to Map Updates and look for the Turkey, Greece, Cyprus download. You will only be able to get the 2019 update, unless you pay for the most recent version, but that's better than nothing.


Thank you very much, easiest thing I've done! 2019 version still good for me.

Just went to myaudi downloaded local maps to an SD, unzipped the file and then added the SD in the car in order to install the update.


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Theo said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > You've probably got the UK or UK / Europe maps installed on your car. which won't include Cyprus. Go to https://my.audi.com/ and login then under Service scroll down to Map Updates and look for the Turkey, Greece, Cyprus download. You will only be able to get the 2019 update, unless you pay for the most recent version, but that's better than nothing.
> ...


I used to live and work in Cyprus. Wonderful country.

I would love to drive my TT in Limassol and Nicosia. I am jealous of you 

My car there was Mazda Demio (2000 year model) :lol:


----------



## Theo (Sep 29, 2020)

AlexanderC2 said:


> I used to live and work in Cyprus. Wonderful country.
> 
> I would love to drive my TT in Limassol and Nicosia. I am jealous of you
> 
> My car there was Mazda Demio (2000 year model) :lol:


Haha yeah it is wonderful although I still did not have the chance to drive it much due to the lockdown restrictions


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't know if/how much this helps but the other day I downloaded the map update from the VW site (for a Golf). I've just looked in the unzipped file structure and inside there's a _Mib2/NavDB/Cyprus_eu/0/default_ folder with several Cyprus???.psf files (presumably they're map data files) so it looks like it is covered.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

does anybody remember of which files/folder the map update consist of?
_MIB 1_ and _MIB 2 _folders plus a _metainfo2_ file, is this correct, or are there other folders/files?


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

That's all that was in the download I got from the WV site the other day, except that when I copied it to the SD card, I see MacOS has (un)helpfully added in some of it's own crap. The update isn't being recognised, so I'm just removing that before I try again.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks.
I had the 2021 update downloaded from my fellow's myaudi (he as a TT 2019, so still free updates) but I assume he forgot to format the card before the downloading, since there were more files


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

To help anyone else doing this, I eventually bothered to read VW instructions for creating the the SD  update. They say to use 7zip on Windows rather than whatever MacOS uses. So I did it on a Windows10 Virtual Machine running under Parallels on my MacBook, it didn't create any spurious files and the maps loaded up first go. Happy Days!


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

So how would it be possible to download newer maps from VW site? I have 2015 TTS and downloaded and installed already my latest and free update of 2018 maps.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue lightning said:


> So how would it be possible to download newer maps from VW site? I have 2015 TTS and downloaded and installed already my latest and free update of 2018 maps.


Get your FEC codes updated so that your car can accept newer maps. Then download and install latest from VW.

Instructions on page 20 of the firmware updates thread. Although for a 2015 vehicle I don't think you can self upgrade.


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

Why not? :?:


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

I have already installed P5098 sw 1339.
So would it be ready for the vw map data? Or should I do something else? No need to change anything in the metainfo2 file or else? And is the correct map data golf from 2015 Discover pro?


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

You need to patch the stage 2 ifs file then udpate the maps FEC as in the firmware thread.
After this your system will be ready to update the WV Maps.

From wich firmware have you start the MMI update ?
Have you reset the error in 5F after the update with XOR calculator?


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

I have started from 0229 and yes I have cleared the error with xor. What do you mean by FEC files?


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

the FECcontainer file in the MMI.
the file with all the license of your system.
And for the maps for example


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue lightning said:


> I have started from 0229 and yes I have cleared the error with xor. What do you mean by FEC files?


Instructions on page 20 of the firmware updates thread.

Just about everything you need to know is on pages 20 and 21 of that thread. FEC file is located on the MIB unit itself and authorises which features you are allowed to use, and what map updates a valid.

Until you update the FEC codes with a later map entitlement you will have no luck updating to current maps.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

pcbbc said:


> Blue lightning said:
> 
> 
> > I have started from 0229 and yes I have cleared the error with xor. What do you mean by FEC files?
> ...


Thanks. I will read the firmware update pages 20-21 and try to make all the necessary changes. It would be great addition to have the latest maps in the VC because I have already CarPlay added but the navigation with google maps isn't so great compering to MMI.


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

if you have alredy added carplay maybe your system was also patched.
if yes you need only to extend the maps validation in the FEC file


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue lightning said:


> Thanks. I will read the firmware update pages 20-21 and try to make all the necessary changes. It would be great addition to have the latest maps in the VC because I have already CarPlay added but the navigation with google maps isn't so great compering to MMI.


If you are around SE London that I have a DLink cable and am happy help forum members with this. Just send me a PM to arrange a mutually convenient time.
Best to wait until lockdown is eased though. 

You can check your current FEC codes in the engineering menu.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Just to make sure what map data should I download from the VW? Is it Golf after 2015 and the discovery pro and do I need to anything for the data or is just copy to SD and update?


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

albe0876 said:


> if you have alredy added carplay maybe your system was also patched.
> if yes you need only to extend the maps validation in the FEC file


That would be great. I don't know what the carplay guy did to get the app working. How can I check is my system patched?


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

pcbbc said:


> Blue lightning said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I will read the firmware update pages 20-21 and try to make all the necessary changes. It would be great addition to have the latest maps in the VC because I have already CarPlay added but the navigation with google maps isn't so great compering to MMI.
> ...


Thanks for the offer but I'm little too far away from London...I live in Finland.

But I certainly would like to have a little more help here. I'm not familiar at all with that kind of "coding" which was presented in the Firmware update pages and I didn't understand what exactly I should do. I think that the validation by signature is already erased because the CarPlay was installed.

Could you please verify did I understood the procedure correct?
So first put the empty SD card to cars slot1 and establish the connection via USB-Ethernet. Then type some commands in windows cmd to copy the FEC and some other files to SD card? And then move the SD card to PC and modify (only the map validation year) the file with the editor which was in the page 21? Then save it and put the SD back to car. Now how to download it to car and replace the old one?

I'm sorry to ask so many questions but I would be very grateful for the help!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, basically that is the procedure. You need a compatible USB Ethernet adapter. The MMI only has a limited set of drivers for specific chipsets, so is fussy about which models it supports. The DLink adapter mentioned is known to work, but you may not be so lucky with other chipsets (although of course you can try).

If you replace the FEC container and the licences features no longer work, then your system is not bypassed. In that case use the instructions to flash the stage 2 IFS as well. Or you can just restore your backup of the unmodified FEC container and you will be back to normal.

I can also provide remote support if you want someone to walk through the procedure step by step as you do it for extra confidence.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

I would be more than happy to get some remote support. Also albe0876 PM me, but I can't use PM yet because I'm too new here. I though have Telegram (https://t.me/Blue_Bolt15) if one could help me through that and also teamviewer is possible to use. 

I already have USB-Ethernet adapters with asix88772 chips and the carplay guy changed some drivers for them to work with my car so I think them are sorted.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

When there is a way and one who can there's a solution.  Big thanks to Stuart alias pcbbc. There's one top bloke. He helped me and offered remote support so now I also have latest maps in use and will also be able to download newest ones in the future.


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

Well done guys!


----------

